# Starting out... what do I need?



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

The wife has just bought me a new Rancilio Silvia as a wedding present. Have posted in the grinder section about which one to choose so going to go with either a 2nd hand Mazzer or new Eureka Mignon.

when I'm ordering either of these is there any other upgrades to consider as would rather order everything in one go. Been reading up on tampers, VST baskets etc. Not sure which size to go for so would appreciate a little help if needed.

thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Crippy said:


> The wife has just bought me a new Rancilio Silvia as a wedding present. Have posted in the grinder section about which one to choose so going to go with either a 2nd hand Mazzer or new Eureka Mignon.
> 
> when I'm ordering either of these is there any other upgrades to consider as would rather order everything in one go. Been reading up on tampers, VST baskets etc. Not sure which size to go for so would appreciate a little help if needed.
> 
> thanks


Congrats!

My advice would be to get your machine and grinder up and running, use them for a few weeks, try different (decent) beans see what you like THEN see what you want to add. Of course, you are going to need a tamper, again my personal view would be to get one you like the look of and well made. Before you know it you will probably want better/upgrades and by then you will have an idea of what you are doing, and what you need!


----------



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks.

have always used good beans as even in a stove top you can tell the difference from supermarket and the beans I use (Yallah and Ol Factory)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Scales.... that can weigh your dose to 0.1g and your espresso ( so will fit on the drip tray )


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Scales.... that can weigh your dose to 0.1g and your espresso ( so will fit on the drip tray )


Of course







I always assume everyone has them.

Amazon for low low priced scales









Better ones from Bella Barista and others.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The thing about getting a nice tamper.

First off decide if you're going to be getting a better basket, VST perhaps.

The size of the tamper varies slightly, if you buy one for the basket that comes with the machine and then later decude to get a better basket it might not be a good enough fit in the VST and you will want to get a snugger fit so will end up buying twice.

Im sure someone could have said that in less words and it make more sense but there you have it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree with Jumbo Ratty's post in principle. I don't know about the Silvia. But I have found that the VST 18g basket that I was using with my Classic and now use with the R58 is to all intents and purposes the same size as the standard Rocket basket (insofar as the Torr 58.4 and Knock 58.35 both fit either basket pretty well). It's worth buying a 58.XXmm rather than a bog standard generic '58mm' tamper as they can be as small as 57.3 which is ok for starters but you'll soon wish you'd bought a precision sized one, and it doesn't have to cost the earth. My Torr GF was an indulgence triggered by a good deal from Coffee Chap, but the Knock one was only about £35 IIRC and works well. (Did take a while to arrive though LOL!)

Other things you might want-

Small milk steaming jug. Temptag or Frothometer (better than a milk thermometer IMO as it does not get in the way or disrupt the vortex*).

*As in incorporating the air when steaming, not a scene out of Ghostbusters "Don't cross the streams! And don't disrupt the vortex or Mr Stayfrothed will get angry"


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

With proper steaming technique, a thermometer in the jug is not an issue and provides faster feedback. I use this.

I would also recommend one of those Joe Frex scales (500g/0.1g accuracy). Small, fast and seems durable, mine has survived two years with me so far.

The tamper, this depends on your budget, I would recommend a Kafatek Levtamp for trouble-free tamping, go for a diameter of 58,4 or 58,5 (the first should work also with IMS baskets, the latter with VST baskets). The Barista Hustle tamper is one of the cheapest 58,4 mm tampers with a 'sharp' edge.

For the baskets that come with the machine, you'll need a 58 mm tamper, because they have tapered walls.

A dosing cylinder and some kind of a distribution tool to whisk the grounds before tamping.

You'll need some chemicals, something like Puly caf for backflushing and cleaning of the baskets, Rinza for cleaning of the steam wand and de-scaler for the boiler, a cleaning brush and blind basket for backflushing.

Couple of towels.

I made a





 of basics done with miss Silvia.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Tamper, scales and jug all essential. I'd recommend Cafiza cleaner, blind basket and Pallo grouphead brush to keep your machine clean or your coffee will taste grim.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Just one thing about scales, I would personally choose ones that go a bit higher than 500g. My portafilter handle and basket on a small aluminium plate weighs 540g. It's handy to be able to tare for the whole assembly if you are going to grind directly into the PF. 500g or lower scales means you're going to have to grind into a tooth mug or similar, or otherwise keep popping the basket in and out. 1kg/0.1g is ideal for me (although there seem to be more models that are 2000/0.1.)


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The Amir scales while cheap are surprisingly good. They're rated at 3000/0.1g & should fit on the drip tray ok.

A timer is also handy for dialing in the grind but I just use the stopwatch on my phone for that.


----------

